# Yosemite sur Hackintosh



## Frodon (17 Octobre 2014)

Maintenant que Yosemite est sorti, je vous propose de partager vos expériences d'installation ou de mise à jour sur vos PC Hackintosh.

Personnellement, cela fait un moment maintenant que j'utilise Clover comme bootloader. Donc pour mettre à jour vers Yosemite, j'ai simplement fait une clef USB bootable contenant l'installer de Yosemite (il y'a de nombreux tutos qui expliquent comment faire et même des outils qui automatise le processus).

Ensuite, j'ai simplement mis l'extension FakeSMC dans le répertoire kexts/10.10 de Clover (dans la partition EFI), et j'ai pu booter directement sur la clef et effectuer la mise à jour.

Il m'a suffit ensuite de remettre mes drivers habituels (mis à jour le plus possible) et voilà. Perso pour ne pas altérer l'installation d'OS X et la garder le plus standard possible, je met mes Kexts de pilotes dans le répertoire kexts/10.10 de Clover (qui les injecte au boot).

Au final, cela tourne au poil, avec tout fonctionnel comme avant (soit tout sauf le WiFi intégré à la CM qui est du WiFi Intel et donc non supporté par OS X), que cela soit la carte son, les connecteurs Ethernet, le Bluetooth, la carte GFX (Nvidia GeForce GTX 760)...etc.

Par contre, Hand Off ne marche pas (car la carte Bluetooth bien que supporté, n'est pas un modèle intégré par Apple dans ses Macs), et évidement Air Drop ne marche pas non plus (puisque le WiFi intégré n'est pas reconnu, et sans WiFi, pas d'Air Drop). Par contre aucun soucis avec iMessage ou FaceTime (y compris les appels et SMS directement depuis l'ordinateur).

Un petit screenshot pour finir


----------



## RubenF (17 Octobre 2014)

Ton Hackintosh est considéré comme un iMac ? :O 


Je pensais qu'il prenait ton PC pour un Mac Pro, en tout cas Bien joué ça à l'air de vachement bien tourner !


----------



## Maxoubx (17 Octobre 2014)

ça me donne limite envie d'en refaire un


----------



## nifex (17 Octobre 2014)

Ca me donne bien envie de mettre à jour mon hackintosh, mais j'ai bien peur de faire une connerie et de me retoruver comme un con :rateau:

Perso j'ai utilisées outils de tonymacx86.com, tu sais si c'est préférable d'utiliser Clover ou c'est plus compliqué ?


----------



## Frodon (17 Octobre 2014)

Mon PC est reconnu comme un iMac parce que je l'ai moi-même choisi. C'est paramétrable, on peut le faire passer pour un Mac Pro, un Mac Mini, un iMac ou un MacBook Pro comme on le veut.

Pour ce qui est de Clover ou des outils de TonyMacx86, je trouve que Clover est plus proche du fonctionnement du vrai bootloader des Macs et est très paramétrable.


----------



## polyzargone (18 Octobre 2014)

Salut à tous !

J'ai fait plus ou moins la même méthode que Frodon : clé USB + Clover pour une clean install et pour le reboot mais j'ai aussitôt réinstallé Chameleon . C'est pas que j'aime pas Clover mais je le trouve inutilement compliqué pour ce qu'il est, à savoir un bootloader certes très puissant mais un simple bootloader quand même. M'enfin c'est un avis perso et je sais que c'est très largement discutable.

Enfin, l'esssentiel c'est que ça marche au poil sur mon vénérable Dell D830, je n'ai eu qu'à réinstaller les kexts que j'utilisais sur Mavericks et puis c'est tout.

AirDrop fonctionne très bien&#8230; entre Hackintosh. Mon MacBook Air lui ne voit personne ^^
Pour le reste HandOff & Co, n'ayant pas de iBidules ni même de carte Bluetooth 4.0, j'sais pô (et je m'en cog***ne) 

Mise en veille, extinction, fluidité (sur mes autres Hacks pasque le  D830, c'est quand même une nVidia Quadro NVS 135 M avec 128 Mo de vram  ), tout baigne !


----------



## toto2 (19 Octobre 2014)

il y a le site hackintosh montreal pour les non anglophones avec l'outil EFI_YOSEMITE_BOX dans la section download pour créer sa clé usb d'install et autres ... bien regarder les tutos vidéo avant utilisation.


----------



## polyzargone (19 Octobre 2014)

Yep ! Un conseil, n'oubliez surtout pas de lire la charte du forum et de vous présenter&#8230; ils sont un peu&#8230; tatillions disons sur ce point 

Sinon, pour les inconditionnels de Chameleon (qui ça, moi ?), Chris1111 du site Hackintosh Montréal justement a fait un installeur USB qui marche nickel http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/301138-new-usb-installer-os-x-yosemite-chameleon-enoch-r2403/

avec  également une vidéo !


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2014)

@polyzargone

Ce n'est qu'un site comme les autres, mais il ne faut citer que ça et rien d'autre.


----------



## Ti7an (19 Octobre 2014)

Salut voilà je possède déjà un Mac mal s aussi un vieux Toshiba avec de 500g et 2 go ram 
Et t'il possible de le faire 
Et je possède un netbook aussi


----------



## dainfamous (19 Octobre 2014)

pour que cela fonctionne il faut que les composants de ton TOSHIBA soient compatible avec les éléments apple équivalent (meme type de carte BT, meme chipset, etc etc)

sinon cela donne vraiment envie de remettre les mains dans le cambouis pour se faire un Hackintosh haut de gamme


----------



## Ti7an (19 Octobre 2014)

Ok et c'est quoi loi les composant qui faut 
Car processeur Intel Pentium 
http://www.toshiba.fr/discontinued-products/satellite-p200-12w/
Voici les caractéristiques


----------



## king péa (20 Octobre 2014)

Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que le hackintosh à besoin de DSDT pour fonctionner convenablement.

J'ai une carte mère Asus P8P67M-Pro (un m-ATX un peu bizarre)d'il y a deux ans avec un i7 2600K Sandy Bridge, et si ce n'est le son ou il m'a fallu chercher un DSDT pour avoir cela fonctionnel, tout fonctionne absolument comme sur un vrai Mac !

J'ai tout de même du flasher le Bios avec un Bios modifié pour la gestion de l'énergie 

Boot, veille, réveil, son désormais  ethernet, Bluetooth, GeForce Gtx 770 sur mon 30"

Seul truc que j'ai pas plus cherché que ça est le système de P-States, ou le processeur va changer sa fréquence tout seul en fonction de la charge. Normalement il y a de 4 a 6-7 "States"  mais la je n'en ai que 3... Bah

Truc étrange cependant, à la sortie de veille, si je touche une touche du clavier, l'ordi se réveille, l'écran ne s'allume pas, et si je ne touche à rien d'autre, il repart en veille... 
Je dois absolument cliquer plusieurs fois sur la souris pour forcer le réveil du Mac... Bizarre

Sinon, avec ça, je ne vois plus du tout du tout le but d'avoir un vrai Mac en machine de bureau... J'ai mon hackintosh i7 et mon MacBook Pro retina 13 et c'est Impec


----------



## Monsieur Daz (20 Octobre 2014)

Par contre, je m'excuse mais comment avez-vous fait fonctionner iMessages ?
L'appstore fonctionne bien, mais iMessage ne veut pas activer mon compte iCloud =/


----------



## Frodon (20 Octobre 2014)

Pour iMessage, perso il m'a fallut trois choses:


 Utiliser Clover comme bootloader (apparemment il n'y a pas (encore) de solution pour le faire marcher avec Chameleon/Chimera sous Yosemite)
 Vérifier que la NVRAM fonctionnait bien (dans mon cas elle est native sur ma machine UEFI). Voir ce post pour faire la vérification: http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/298027-guide-aio-guides-for-hackintosh/?p=2029552
 Récupérer BoardSerialNumber et la version de la ROM d'un vrai Mac

Pour cette dernière étape, il suffit de télécharger et exécuter iMessage Debug Tool (prendre la version 2) ici: http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/files/file/278-imessage-debug/ (attention, il faut être inscrit sur le site et identifié pour le télécharger), et récupérer les valeurs de BoardSerialNumber et ROM.

Ajouter ces valeurs dans le config.plist de Clover (dans la section SMBIOS pour le BoardSerialNumber, et dans la section rtVariables pour la valeur ROM), conformément à la documentation de ce dernier.


----------



## Monsieur Daz (20 Octobre 2014)

C'est ce que j'avais fait, mais il me manquait apparemment des informations.
J'y suis arrivé en suivant ces instructions.

Un grand merci =)


----------



## polyzargone (20 Octobre 2014)

@Ti7an

Salut,

Vu la config, je crois que ça va être compliqué. voire carément impossible.

Le processeur Intel Pentium T2080 est 32 Bits donc à part le changer (si c'est possible), c'est mort 
OS X n'est plus compatible 32 Bits depuis Lion.

Ensuite, la carte graphique intégrée est une Intel GMA 900, bref ça commence sérieusement à dater.

Ce qui ne te laisse que peu de choix : Snow Leopard 10.6.8 maximum.

Pour le netbook, il faudrait avoir les specs mais je doute que cela soit guère mieux 

Pour les récents OS X, le minimum sur un portable c'est :

&#8226; Core2Duo (voire CoreDuo mais bon, à éviter quand même)
&#8226; 2 Go de RAM
&#8226; Carte graphique dédiée de préférence plutôt qu'intégrée (sinon Intel HD 3000 minimum) et surtout pas de Optimus (combinaison de Intel HD + nVidia)


----------



## Ti7an (20 Octobre 2014)

Ce n'est pas grave si je suis sous snowleopart


----------



## polyzargone (20 Octobre 2014)

Dans ce cas, pas de soucis, va voir ici (en anglais) http://www.macbreaker.com/2012/02/mac-os-x-on-mbr-partition.html

ou google iAtkos Snow Leopard, tu trouvera ton bonheur 

Le 2ème est une "distribution", tu as juste à graver l'image disque sur un DVD et à démarrer dessus.

Pour le reste inscris-toi sur les forums spécialisés Hackintosh (InsanelyMac, OSXLatitude, Niresh, etc.), tu y trouveras plein d'infos et de l'aide.


----------



## daeg (29 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aurais besoin de vos lumières. J'ai fait un Hackintoch sous Yosemite qui fonctionne très bien à part 1 élément: L'Ethernet.

J'ai essayer pas mal de choses comme installer le AppleIntel1000E.kext, utiliser kext wizard pour réparer les permission et reconstruire le cache, utiliser le Clover Configurator pour appliquer une ligne de commande sur le Config.plist ...

Là, je seche ! 

Quelqu'un a t-il une piste?

Ma config,
Asus Z97-A
Nvidia GTX980
16Go Ram
SSD Crucial 250Go

Merci...


----------



## polyzargone (29 Octobre 2014)

C'est quoi ton chipset Ethernet ?
Ensuite, est-ce que tu avais installé Mavericks (ou ML, L, SL) et si oui, est-ce que tu avais déjà un kext fonctionnel ?
D'après ce que tu écris, j'en déduis que tu utilise Clover. Tes kexts doivent donc être situés dans /EFI/Clover/kexts/10.10 ?

Dans un premier temps et si tu penses que AppleIntel1000E.kext fonctionne avec ta config, je te conseillerais de le mettre directement dans S/L/E via Kext Wizard.

Après, sous Yosemite c'est un peu différent de Mavericks pour recontruire le cache système. Le plus simple une fois que tu as installé tes Kexts, c'est d'ouvrir un terminal et de taper sudo touch /System/Library/Extensions

il faut ensuite redémarrer avec le flag kext-dev-mode=1 pour être certain que lors de la reconstruction du cache, il prenne en compte les nouveaux kexts.

Mais bien sûr, tu dois être certain que AppleIntel1000E.kext est bien compatible avec ta config sinon, ça ne changera rien


----------



## ILaw (5 Novembre 2014)

Frodon a dit:


> Maintenant que Yosemite est sorti, je vous propose de partager vos expériences d'installation ou de mise à jour sur vos PC Hackintosh.
> 
> Personnellement, cela fait un moment maintenant que j'utilise Clover comme bootloader. Donc pour mettre à jour vers Yosemite, j'ai simplement fait une clef USB bootable contenant l'installer de Yosemite (il y'a de nombreux tutos qui expliquent comment faire et même des outils qui automatise le processus).
> 
> ...



bonsoir


Auriez vous un conseil pour un petit adaptateur USB Wifi bluetooth afin de parfaire tout cela ? Merci bien


----------



## Leplouc (6 Novembre 2014)

Kinivo btd-300


----------



## ILaw (6 Novembre 2014)

Merci


----------



## ILaw (8 Novembre 2014)

encore merci pour ces conseils, le bluetooth est 100% opérationnel. Reste que je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur une clé USB pour Le WIFI compatible Mac os X 

si vous aviez un conseil car là je sèche complètement 

cordialement

pascal


----------



## Frodon (8 Novembre 2014)

La clé DLink DWA-171 est compatible. Par contre on ne peut pas tirer partie des fonctionnalités de Yosemite (HandOff notamment) avec des clés USB WiFi et Bluetooth.

De plus en WiFi les clé nécessitent souvent des drivers custom (et donc ne passent pas par le système standard d'OS X pour se connecter, mais une application maison). C'est le cas de la DLink.

Le driver est téléchargeable ici: ftp://ftp.dlink.eu/Products/dwa/dwa...-171_drv_revA1_mac_ 2-2-6_all_en_20140311.zip
Il est marqué compatible jusqu'à OS X 10.9, mais il marche sans soucis sous Yosemite.
Par contre une fois la clé USB branchée, il ne faut surtout pas la retirer du port USB tant que l'ordinateur est allumé et sous OS X, car ça provoque un Kernel Panic.

Personnellement j'ai commandé la carte WiFi/Bluetooth suivante pour ma carte mère, qui normalement devrait être 100% compatible et me permettre de profiter des fonctionnalités de Yosemite:

http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00NTTZ81A/ref=pe_386181_40444391_TE_item

C'est une carte Half Mini-PCIe. Ma carte mère dispose de ce connecteur dans lequel j'ai d'ailleurs la carte livrée avec (qui est une Intel et pas compatible OS X niveau WiFi).

On peut aussi utiliser des cartes PCIe classiques si on a des ports de libre, tel que celle ci (qui ne fait que du WiFi pour le coup) en 802.11n: http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00...tive=6738&tag=skos-20&creativeASIN=B007GMPZ0A


----------



## ILaw (8 Novembre 2014)

Merci Maitre Hobbit 

Ayant un portable, sous garantie  il m'est difficile de changer de hardware donc il est impératif que j'installe une clé USB wifi. Merci je vais donc commander l'ustensile conseillé :love:


----------



## vampire1976 (8 Novembre 2014)

Hello vous ^^

J'ai fais le saut sur Yosemite en faisant migrer mon ancien profil Mountain lion sur yosémite.

J'ai le fameux soucis de l'AppStore qui ne reconnaît pas mon "Mhack"

Comment faire ?

Mes infos sont que j'ai créé mon boot avec Unibeast for Yosemite.


----------



## polyzargone (8 Novembre 2014)

Tu dois mettre dans ton boot.plist :

    <key>EthernetBuiltIn</key>
    <string>Yes</string>

Ensuite, va dans les prefs syst. et supprime toutes les interfaces réseaux présentes. Va dans Bibliothèque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/ et efface NetworkInterfaces.plist

Répare les permissions du disque et redémarre. Retourne dans prefs syst. et s'il ne découvre pas automatiquent tes interfaces, ajoute-les en commençant par Ethernet.

Pour accéder à l'Apple Store, l'important est d'avoir une carte ethernet déclarée en eth0 avec un kext chargé. Pas besoin qu'elle soit connectée, il faut juste qu'elle soit là. Le flag Ethernet Built-in permet normalement de le faire automatiquement.


----------



## vampire1976 (8 Novembre 2014)

Bien en fait je suis pas connecté en Ethernet mais en Wifi :/

Le web par wifi marche bien, iCloud aussi mais pas le Mac App store :/


----------



## polyzargone (8 Novembre 2014)

WIFI ou Ethernet, c'est pas grave, l'important c'est que ton interface ethernet connectée ou non soit détectée par l'OS en tant que eth0 et qu'un kext compatible soit chargé. Regarde dans la rubrique Réseau d'Informations Système. Tu as la liste de tes interafaces réseau et dedans, le nom de périphérique BSD. Si ton WIFI est en eth0, ça ne marchera pas.

As-tu un chipset ethernet et si oui, lequel ?


----------



## vampire1976 (8 Novembre 2014)

Bien je suis pas un pro pro en ce qui concerne le réseau.

Voici ce que me donne le réseau d'information système :

Automatique*:

  Configuration active*:	Oui
  Services*:
Bluetooth DUN 2*:
  Type*:	PPP
  IPv4*:
  Méthode de configuration*:	PPP
  IPv6*:
  Méthode de configuration*:	Automatique
  Proxys*:
  Mode FTP passif*:	Oui
  PPP*:
  ACSP activé*:	Non
  Affichage de fenêtre Terminal*:	Non
  Nombre de rappels*:	1
  Rappel activé*:	Oui
  Intervalle de rappel*:	5
  Utilisation de script de Terminal*:	Non
  Appel sur demande*:	Non
  Déconnexion à la permutation rapide dutilisateur*:	Oui
  Déconnexion en cas dinactivité*:	Oui
  Minuteur de déconnexion en cas dinactivité*:	600
  Déconnexion à la fermeture de session*:	Oui
  Déconnexion à la suspension dactivité*:	Oui
  Rappel dinactivité*:	Non
  Temps de rappel dinactivité*:	1800
  IPCP compression VJ*:	Oui
  LCP écho activé*:	Non
  LCP échec décho*:	4
  LCP intervalle décho*:	10
  Historique*:	/var/log/ppp.log
  Consignation maximale*:	Non
Built-in Serial Port (1)*:
  Type*:	PPP
  IPv4*:
  Méthode de configuration*:	PPP
  IPv6*:
  Méthode de configuration*:	Automatique
  Proxys*:
  Mode FTP passif*:	Oui
  PPP*:
  ACSP activé*:	Non
  Affichage de fenêtre Terminal*:	Non
  Nombre de rappels*:	1
  Rappel activé*:	Oui
  Intervalle de rappel*:	5
  Utilisation de script de Terminal*:	Non
  Appel sur demande*:	Non
  Déconnexion à la permutation rapide dutilisateur*:	Oui
  Déconnexion en cas dinactivité*:	Oui
  Minuteur de déconnexion en cas dinactivité*:	600
  Déconnexion à la fermeture de session*:	Oui
  Déconnexion à la suspension dactivité*:	Oui
  Rappel dinactivité*:	Non
  Temps de rappel dinactivité*:	1800
  IPCP compression VJ*:	Oui
  LCP écho activé*:	Oui
  LCP échec décho*:	4
  LCP intervalle décho*:	10
  Historique*:	/var/log/ppp.log
  Consignation maximale*:	Non
Wi-Fi*:
  Type*:	IEEE80211
  Nom de périphérique BSD*:	en1
  Adresse matérielle (MAC)*:	64:66:b3:24:e2:ab
  IPv4*:
  Méthode de configuration*:	DHCP
  IPv6*:
  Méthode de configuration*:	Automatique
  Proxys*:
  Liste des exceptions*:	*.local, 169.254/16
  Mode FTP passif*:	Oui
  IEEE80211*:
  JoinModeFallback*:	DoNothing
  PowerEnabled*:	1
  RememberJoinedNetworks*:	1
  Version*:	2200


----------



## polyzargone (8 Novembre 2014)

Euh fais attention à ce que tu balances sur internet 
Ya qques infos sensibles, rien de grave mais bon, édite le post au plus vite et efface moi ça ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h07 ----------

Sinon, pour revenir au sujet :

ce qu'il faut retenir c'est ça :
Wi-Fi*:
  Type*:	IEEE80211
  Nom de périphérique BSD*:	*en1*

Ta connection wifi est donc en en1 ou eth1 si tu préfère. Comme je te disais, pour que l'App Store marche, il faut de l'Ethernet en en0 ou eth0. Solution : regarde dans les spécifications de ta carte mère et trouve le chipset Ethernet intégré (si tu en as un, c'est un truc du genre Realtek RTL8111 _*par exemple*_).

Ensuite, fais une recherche style "Realtek RTL8111 kext Hackintosh" sur ton moteur de recherche préféré et tu devrais trouver ton bonheur. Reste plus qu'à l'installer et à rebooter en espérant que c'est le bon. Il devrait le découvrir dans les prefs syst. et l'ajouter en eth0.

bref, fais quelques recherches et ça devrait marcher 
Bon courage !


----------



## Nouzbi22 (2 Avril 2015)

Up 

Bonjour à tous, j'ai cru comprendre que des clé wifi USB était compatible avec Yosemite mais j'en trouve aucun notamment sur Amazon,

Pourriez vous me donner un petit coup de main ? mon airport semble déconnecté et j'aimerais pencher pour cette solution alternative puisque MBPro (2010) n'est plus sous garantie.

Merci mille fois pour votre aide

Benjamin


----------



## polyzargone (9 Avril 2015)

Tu as une liste ici. Elles datent un peu mais elles sont pas chères…


----------



## jellyboy74 (16 Avril 2015)

Messieur j'aurais besoin d'aide. 

J'ai créé un clé USB bootable avec clover dessus et un dmg "hakinstosh zone" . l'installation se passe bien mais quand je redémarre pour booter sur Yosemite, la pomme s'affiche 5 seconde puis l'ordi reboot. J'ai bien paramétré AHCI, désactivé la VZ etc . Je ne sait pas quoi faire 

Config: 

Lenovo Erazer
Carte mère ?? 
I5 4460
8GO DDR3
Nvidia GTX745


----------



## Frodon (18 Avril 2015)

Petite mise à jour me concernant, j'ai remplacé l'utilisation de l'extension noyau BTFirmwareUploader.kext par BrcmPatchRAM.kext pour le support du Bluetooth de ma carte AuzureWave CE123H (mini-pcie), qui s'avère plus stable, plus rapide et supporte officiellement l'injection via Clover.


----------



## vampire1976 (30 Avril 2015)

Hello 

Je suis sous Mavericks, j'ai fais une installe de Yosémite sur un autre disque, j'ai importé ma session pour voir si mes softs fonctionnent dessus ce qui est le cas.

Par contre j'ai un soucis avec Appstore... Impossible de faire reconnaitre mon Hackintosh.


----------



## vampire1976 (30 Avril 2015)

Autre question : 

Quelle type d'installation faites-vous sur la cld usb ? Je passe par Unibeast mais j'ai maintenant des problèmes de boot directement sur le DD il me met le fameux erreur de boot après avoir installé les DDST de Multibeast.

D'où ma question : Vous passez par Unibeast pour la créer et ensuite une fois Yosémite installé vous installez Clover ?

Merci pour votre aide éclairée


----------



## zenelae (30 Avril 2015)

Bonjour Vampire1976.
Pour ma part je crée ma clé à l'ancienne sans passer par un outils spécifique. ( ce n'est pas compliqué et surtout, tu crées ta clé uniquement avec les kexts spécifiques à ta config.  et non avec un outils générique. Attention certains de ses outils ne sont pas se qu'il prétende......

J'ai installé les DP de Yosemite ainsi et idem pour la version commercialisé. Aucun soucis pour ma part.
La seule chose, c'est que j'ai utilisé un bios moddé par un amis: Seranova, puis je me suis moddé le mien.

Ce bios moddé remplace le bios d'origine de ta carte mère, je l'ai fait sur une Gigabyte: Z97 ud5h, car elle bénéficie d'un dual bios, ce qui permet de faire une restauration si besoin.

Le bios charge au démarrage le Bootlaoder ( Osmozis) et par conséquent, mon Hakintosh est reconnu nativement comme un vrai mac. Il n'y a aucun soucis lors des mises à jours. Pour moi tout fonctionnait dès le premier Boot ( Bluetooth / Wifi) car mes cartes sont compatibles nativement avec Mac OS.
Imessage/ Hand Off et Applestore fonctionnait sans soucis pour moi.

J'avais un autre HDD au cas ou avec Clover et aucun soucis non plus.

J'ai revendu la config à un ami qui en recherchait une.

Voilà

Bien à toi


----------



## vampire1976 (30 Avril 2015)

Salut Zenelae,

Merci pour ce message et témoignage d'expérience.
J'ai une Z77 DS3H qui (logiquement) est bien compatible avec Yosémite. 

Mais lorsque tu dis "à l'ancienne" c'est avec unibeast ?
Car je ne connais que cette méthode de création de clé d'installation pour Hackintosh avec MyHack...
Merci encore


----------



## zenelae (2 Mai 2015)

Hello Vampire1976.
Dans un premier temps, excuse ma réponse tardive, beaucoup de chose perso à faire 

Ce que j'appel une installation à l'ancienne c'est en utilisant aucun 'outil' qui fait ta clé à ta place.
Cela te permet ainsi de comprendre ce qu'il se passe quand tu utilises par exemples les outils de Tony.

Va voir sur ce post, sur le forum où je suis, tu y trouveras toutes les étapes pour réaliser toi même ta propre clé ^^
Lien vers le post

Bien à toi

Zene


----------



## Hasgarn (15 Juillet 2015)

Salut les copains !

Bon, je m'apprète à passer du côté obscure du Hack et mon PC qui fonctionne superbement sous Win 8.1 me donne envie de Mac OSX. Parce que bon, ça me manque.

Du coup, je commence un peu à me perdre dans les méandres du Hackintosh et je requière humblement un peu de votre temps et beaucoup de votre patience.

Déjà, pour commencer, le matos :

carte maman GA-Z97X-UD3H
Proc i7 4790k
16go de ram
GPU Sapphire R9 280x Vapor-X 3G GDDR5 TRI-X UEFI (là j'ai pas mal de question).
un petit 960 Go de SSD (vive les soldes) pour mon système.

Globalement, j'ai calqué ma config sur l'iMac Retina 5k, sans l'écran et avec un vrai choix dans le GPU. Gigabyte pour la CM parce qu'elles sont réputé pour être hackable proprement.

Je m'oriente plutôt vers Clover comme solution.

Usage de l'engin : photo (raw), graphisme (grosses images de 2 Go), montage vidéo (full HD, voir 4K, je vais tester), jeu (m'en fout d'avoir du beau graphisme) et dev (mobile natif iOS et Android).

Reste que : vous avez un vrai tuto qui m'aiderait pour faire ma clef bootable ? Y'a pléthor et je me perds. Quand à trouver les kexts pour mes composants...

Et autre chose, à propos du GPU donc, renseignement pris, les cartes AMD fonctionnent sorties du carton dans un Mac Pro, sans le bootscreen, mais c'est loin de me gêner. Sur ce site : http://www.rampagedev.com/ , j'ai lu que les seules cartes qui justement ne marchent pas sorties du carton avec le bios d'origine sont les Sapphires et les XFX (-> http://www.rampagedev.com/?page_id=82&page=6 ).

Et du coup, si je flashe le bios de ma carte, marchera-t-elle sous Windows (parce que je joue sous Win et que je veux faire un dual boot) ou est-ce que ça va être le même problème. Sinon, si ça devient trop complex, je revends ma carte, et ma question devient : quel GPU me conseillez-vous ?

Merci à toute bonne âme qui me répondra


----------



## polyzargone (15 Juillet 2015)

Hasgarn a dit:


> Reste que : vous avez un vrai tuto qui m'aiderait pour faire ma clef bootable ? Y'a pléthor et je me perds. Quand à trouver les kexts pour mes composants...



En voilà un très complet et en français avec Clover pour les Gigabyte.

Quant aux kexts, va sur le site de Gigabyte et dans les spécifications de ta carte mère puis fais des recherches Google du genre "Mon chipset audio Hackintosh" ou "Mon chipset audio kext" et tu devrais trouver des réponses. Tu n'en as pas besoin de 36 non plus, il te faut l'audio, l'Ethernet et FakeSMC. C'est tout.



Hasgarn a dit:


> Sur ce site : http://www.rampagedev.com/ , j'ai lu que les seules cartes qui justement ne marchent pas sorties du carton avec le bios d'origine sont les Sapphires et les XFX (-> http://www.rampagedev.com/?page_id=82&page=6 ).



Ah bon, où ça ?

À mon avis, tu as dû confondre "qui marchent sorties du carton" avec framebuffer à adapter en fonction des ports vidéos. Les AMD en utilisent plusieurs sous OS X et selon celui que tu as choisi (ou selon ce que Clover a choisi automatiquement), tu peux te retrouver avec un écran noir/blanc ou pas de signal vidéo en fonction du port sur lequel est branché ton écran.

Pour résoudre ce problème, il faut patcher le framebuffer et lui indiquer où se trouve réellement tes ports vidéos HDMI/DVI/Display Port/VGA selon le modèle et le vendeur de ta carte.

Soit tu as du bol et ton écran est reconnu d'entrée, soit il faut passer par un patch. Je t'invite à lire ceci si tu veux en savoir plus mais avant de revendre ta R280X, tente le coup… Tu n'es peut-être pas obligé d'avoir tous tes ports reconnus et donc de patcher le framebuffer.

Dans tous les cas, flasher le bios de ta carte n'est pas du tout indispensable et à moins d'un réel cas de force majeure (lequel ?), je te déconseille de le faire car rien ne garantie que ça changera quelque chose .


----------



## deneb77 (9 Août 2015)

Hasgarn a dit:


> Salut les copains !
> 
> 
> Et du coup, si je flashe le bios de ma carte, marchera-t-elle sous Windows (parce que je joue sous Win et que je veux faire un dual boot) ou est-ce que ça va être le même problème. Sinon, si ça devient trop complex, je revends ma carte, et ma question devient : quel GPU me conseillez-vous ?
> ...



J'ai flashé ma carte mère Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H avec un firmware Osmozis (cf forum sur MacBidouille), puis installé Yosemite sur un disque et Windows 10 sur un autre sans aucun problème (enfin si, pour adresser mon écran Dell U2713HM 2560x1440 sous Yosemite: impossible de ne pas utiliser de carte graphique contrairement aux spécifications de la carte mère (4k possible) et du processeur HD4600). Ceci dit, c'est pareil avec Windows 10. Solution: carte graphique Zotac GTX750 passive, et ça marche impec (mieux en DVI qu'en HDMI, pour le Displayport pas encore essayé, j'attends le cable !).
J'ai pris la carte ZOTAC car c'est une des rares Nvidia pas trop chère qui ait un port DP, et j'ai lu que MacOsX ne gère le 4k qu'avec Displayport. Mon but final: un hackintosh retina...  Mais je ne suis pas sûr encore du choix du bon écran. Je crois que pour avoir un équivalent rétina il faut prendre un 4K 24 pouces, à ma connaissance il y a un Dell et un viewsonic (VX2475SMHL-4K). Le Viewsonic est semble-t-il le seul à gérer le HDMI 2.0.  A suivre....
J'en suis à mon 4è Hackintosh, trois tournent sous Mavericks avec des Z77, Z87 ou Z97 WIFI, le dernier (voir signature) tourne sous Yosemite.


----------



## Hasgarn (11 Août 2015)

Je fais un passage rapide, juste pour vous remercier de vos messages et de votre aide, *polyzargone* et *deneb77*.
Je suis over booké en ce moment, et j'ai hâte de pouvoir enfin m'y mettre.

Merci pour vos commentaires et vos retours d'expériences **


----------



## deneb77 (13 Août 2015)

Pour l'instant je reste bloqué sur un problème d'absence de son en sortie de veille. Je crois avoir tout tenté ou presque de ce qu'on trouve sur le net, mais rien ne marche. Seule chose pas encore essayée: changer le type de mac car c'est paraît-il macpro3,1 qui pose problème. Seulement, je ne sais pas faire ça avec une carte flashée Ozmosis... Quelqu'un sait faire?


----------

